# Buying 2K2 SE 6MT....



## 3Pedals_6Speeds (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm buying a used Max SE (2K2, 6MT, 38K mi, cloth, Bose, Sunroof, no lim. slip). Anything I should look out for? Typical problems they have etc...


----------



## Darbowmach1 (Feb 12, 2004)

3Pedals_6Speeds said:


> I'm buying a used Max SE (2K2, 6MT, 38K mi, cloth, Bose, Sunroof, no lim. slip). Anything I should look out for? Typical problems they have etc...


Congrats!, as a new owner of a 2002 6sp i looked for the brakes to be smooth when applying pressure (rotor issues in some cars), i also wanted the clutch to work properly (you will notice is its worn). Make sure any recall was done (not sure of 2003 but you can do a search). Make sure the car was serviced ok (oil change, air filter, etc.) any records? then do a carfax to make sure the car was not in an accident etc... If you want, supply me with your VIN and i will email you a carfax report since my subscription goes to 2-28 with unlimited VIN checks (PM me please). Other than that, filler up with Premium gas and dont get caught speeding!!


----------



## 3Pedals_6Speeds (Feb 12, 2004)

Darbowmach1, Thanks for the things to look for. I was planning on doing a CarFax search so I may take you up on your generous offer.


----------



## 3Pedals_6Speeds (Feb 12, 2004)

Darbowmach1 - If you're still willing, the VIN is:

JN1DA31A42T310423

My email is [email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## Darbowmach1 (Feb 12, 2004)

*Carfax info.*

Check your email. Glad i could help!


----------



## 3Pedals_6Speeds (Feb 12, 2004)

I just got it. Thank you VERY much.


----------

